# Treg scan question (Powertrain Data Bus)



## chylde_roland (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi all,
Brand new Treg owner her, bought a used 2006 4.2L V8 model, and LOVE it! Only problem is I'm getting a ton of errors showing up constantly in the MFI. So I splurged and bought a VAG-COM and I noticed I"m seeing an error 1312 - Powertrain Data Bus error in a lot of places.
Does anyone know what this means or how ot fix it?
If it helps, here's my full scan. I know there's a lot of stuff to be done, and I plan to tackle it all, but this particular error is driving me batty!
Scan follows:
-----------------------
Thursday,18,March,2010,12:06:11:04913
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGCM67L06D044467 Mileage: 127050km/78945miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 077-907-560-AXQ.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DF HW: 8E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0020 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ3Z0E6425790
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
4 Faults Found:
18056 - Powertrain Data Bus: Failure 
P1648 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
18091 - Powertrain Data Bus: Implausible Message from Airbag Controller 
P1683 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
18090 - Powertrain Data Bus: Implausible Message from ABS Controller 
P1682 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
18032 - MIL Request Signal Active (Check TCM for errors too!) 
P1624 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 EA
Component: AL 750 6A 0770 
Coding: 0004216
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203 
Coding: 0014338
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
5 Faults Found:
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
02053 - Control Module for Transfer Case (J646) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L0 909 137 A HW: 5WK 485 02
Component: 29 Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67005715 Serial number: VWZ3Z0E6425790
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
Part No: 4E0 905 852 E
Component: ELV 1940
2 Faults Found:
00576 - Terminal 15 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
01176 - Key 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 907 040 L
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4017 
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
008 - Implausible Signal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7L6-937-049.lbl
Part No: 7L6 937 049 M
Component: 3001 
Coding: 0101599
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0W Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0952 
Coding: 0012375
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 J
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-17-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 882 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 3211 
Coding: 0007331
Shop #: WSC 93361 999 84043
1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 93361 999 84043
2 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 879 A
Component: JCI PathPoint 2200 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 BE
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0122 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 7L6-919-887-DVD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 887 M
Component: Navigation 0047 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 J
Component: HSG 5115 
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
Part No: 7L0 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201
2 Faults Found:
00576 - Terminal 15 
008 - Implausible Signal
00330 - Signal Rear Wiper Interval 
008 - Implausible Signal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 
Note: Excessive Comm Errors

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 7L6-035-186-DVD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 186 E
Component: Radio 0047 
Coding: 0014062
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 K
Component: Front Wiper 4027 
Coding: 0000341
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
Part No: 1K0 955 559 T
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 31414 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G HW: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
02579 - Trailer; Left Brake Lamps (M65) 
011 - Open Circuit
02580 - Trailer; Right Brake Lamps (M66) 
011 - Open Circuit
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 044 N
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0539 
Revision: 00800539 Serial number: 2009289.07 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Treg scan question (chylde_roland)*

Try clearing them and see which ones actually come back.


----------



## franky raddo (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Treg scan question (Yeti35)*

Under the carpet on the drivers side forward from the seat ... there is a ground that needs to be tightened .. remove the covers for the drivers seat rail and remove the two front seat rail bolts drivers seat hinges back and allows access to the batt. the ground is right there .. this will give missing data bus faults and the batt will die .. also hard starts or random no starts .. good luck







you can thank me later


_Modified by franky raddo at 8:59 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## chylde_roland (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Treg scan question (franky raddo)*

Hey guys,
Thanks for the suggestions. I checked out that ground wire, and found nothing amiss (provided I was looking at the right one). While I was doing that, I opened up the battery compartment and found out the battery needed changing. I did that and overall, there's been no change. I did try clearing the DTCs, etc, and I'm still getting tons of errors.
This definitely seems to be getting worse though: I'm getting tons of errors, and sometimes the car freaks out and gives me 7-8 errors at once. Things like brake and ABS errors (brakes seem to be working just fine), oil pressure, airbag, a system failure (shows an icon of the wheels and transaxle), brake assist, etc. and the MIL has come on and stayed on on several occasions.
While all this is going on, the car seems to lose power, the gauges drop, then it's like everything resets. I also sometimes lose the ability to shift, depending on what errors have hit.
I've tested the brakes and given them a visual, and they seem fine. The oil and brake fluids are also in top condition, so it can't be those.
In my mind it all points back to computer or sensor related errors. Anyway, here's the last VAG-COM report I ran, today:
Saturday,03,April,2010,11:28:29:04913
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 22 29 36 37 39 46 47 56
68 69 6E

VIN: WVGCM67L06D044467 Mileage: 127790km/79405miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 077-907-560-AXQ.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DF HW: 8E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0020 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ3Z0E6425790
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
3 Faults Found:
18056 - Powertrain Data Bus: Failure 
P1648 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 11
Mileage: 127788 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1990 /min
Load: 59.6 %
Speed: 21.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 13.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V
18091 - Powertrain Data Bus: Implausible Message from Airbag Controller 
P1683 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 127788 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 673 /min
Load: 29.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 12.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V
18090 - Powertrain Data Bus: Implausible Message from ABS Controller 
P1682 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 127788 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1685 /min
Load: 60.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 82.0°C
Temperature: 12.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V
Readiness: 0000 0101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 EA
Component: AL 750 6A 0770 
Coding: 0004216
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203 
Coding: 0014338
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
3 Faults Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L0 909 137 A HW: 5WK 485 02
Component: 29 Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67005715 Serial number: VWZ3Z0E6425790
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
1 Fault Found:
00576 - Terminal 15 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 907 040 L
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4017 
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
008 - Implausible Signal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7L6-937-049.lbl
Part No: 7L6 937 049 M
Component: 3001 
Coding: 0101599
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0W Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0952 
Coding: 0012375
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 J
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-17-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 882 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 3211 
Coding: 0004331
Shop #: WSC 93361 999 84043
1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 93361 999 84043
2 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 879 A
Component: JCI PathPoint 2200 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 BE
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0122 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 7L6-919-887-DVD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 887 M
Component: Navigation 0047 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 J
Component: HSG 5115 
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
Part No: 7L0 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201
2 Faults Found:
00576 - Terminal 15 
008 - Implausible Signal
00330 - Signal Rear Wiper Interval 
008 - Implausible Signal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 
Note: Excessive Comm Errors

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 7L6-035-186-DVD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 186 E
Component: Radio 0047 
Coding: 0014042
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 K
Component: Front Wiper 4027 
Coding: 0000341
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
Part No: 1K0 955 559 T
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 31414 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G HW: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 044 N
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0539 
Revision: 00800539 Serial number: 2009289.07 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Abdoo (Jan 20, 2013)

*Same Problem*

I've the same problem 

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-019-AEH.lbl 
Part No: 06A 906 019 CQ 
Component: 1.6l 2V/R4 SIMOS AT3317 
Coding: 00033 
Shop #: WSC 73430 
VCID: 74E760DD441E74B8354 

6 Faults Found: 
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-00 - No Communications 
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 
00520 - Air Mass / Air Flow Sensor (G70)/(G19) 
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground 
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications 
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications 
00537 - Lambda (Oxygen Sensor) Regulation 
19-00 - Lower Limit 
Readiness: N/A 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl 
Part No: 01M 927 733 KE 
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4957 
Coding: 00000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 7DF145F9775435F04AA 

5 Faults Found: 
00518 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69) 
16-00 - Signal Outside Specifications 
00529 - Engine Speed Signal Missing 
35-00 - - 
00545 - Engine-Transmission Electrical Connection 
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground 
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications 
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
49-00 - No Communications 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 907 379 L 
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0101 
Coding: 0004097 
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000 
VCID: 3365A3C151903380ECE 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1Ux-907-044.lbl 
Part No: 1U1 907 044 A 
Component: CLIMATRONIC C 2.0.0 
Coding: 11000 
Shop #: WSC 73430 
VCID: 306FACCDF086089891C 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1U0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No: 1U0 920 841 B 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V13 
Coding: 26102 
Shop #: WSC 73430 
VCID: 306FACCDF086089891C 
TMBDK11U068859554 SKZ7Z0E3314084 

1 Fault Found: 
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-00 - Faulty 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006 
Shop #: WSC 73430 
VCID: F0EFECCDB006C89851C 

1 Fault Found: 
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-00 - Faulty 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 959 799 B 
Component: CE Komfortgerát HLO 0004 
Coding: 00259 
Shop #: WSC 73430 
VCID: 36639AD512E226A8CB0 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1U4959801D 
Component: CE Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1U4959802D 
Component: CE Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1U0959811D 
Component: CE Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0202 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1U0959812D 
Component: CE Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0202 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl 
Part No: 1U0 035 161 D 
Component: Radio GRO 0001 
Coding: 00205 
Shop #: WSC 73430 
VCID: 2A5BBEA5D65A72485F8 

No fault code found. 

note: my automatic gearbox is stuck on the 3rd gear


----------

